# What can be done on the TiVo HD?



## Aussie (Jan 11, 2001)

Can you still telnet in, run TiVoweb, hack the live buffer size etc?

I'm not interested in replacing the PROM or anything like that, just running the software hacks I'm used to on the Series 1. 

What still works?

Cheers
Ron


----------



## Omikron (Feb 27, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Can you still telnet in, run TiVoweb, hack the live buffer size etc?
> 
> I'm not interested in replacing the PROM or anything like that, just running the software hacks I'm used to on the Series 1.
> 
> ...


Ron,

The only thing you can do without replacing the PROM on a TiVo HD is upgrading the hard drive. Full stop.

None of the hacks that you are used to will work without breaking the chain of trust since all of them require modifying the kernel in some way, which of course requires modifying the PROM. I hope this helps.


----------



## Aussie (Jan 11, 2001)

Omikron said:


> Ron,
> 
> The only thing you can do without replacing the PROM on a TiVo HD is upgrading the hard drive. Full stop.
> 
> None of the hacks that you are used to will work without breaking the chain of trust since all of them require modifying the kernel in some way, which of course requires modifying the PROM. I hope this helps.


Oh, that's disappointing! What doors open up if the PROM is hacked, I couldn't solder it but I know someone who could 

Cheers 
Ron


----------



## Omikron (Feb 27, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Oh, that's disappointing! What doors open up if the PROM is hacked, I couldn't solder it but I know someone who could
> 
> Cheers
> Ron


All of them I suppose. Once the PROM is replaced you patch the kernel you can almost any software hack you want. Telnet, FTP, TivoWebPlus, etc.


----------

